# Autumn Blaze Maple problem



## cybermut6 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi, I planted this tree Oct 05 (originally approx 15' tall.) It seems to be doing fine except for this "gash" in the trunk. It is about 1 ft long and approx 1/2 in. deep. I can see a small spot of sap at the middle. I am not sure when it started because it is on the opposite side from my house. It faces west. I would appreciate any ideas on what caused this and what to do about it.


----------



## Urban Forester (Jun 20, 2008)

All of the Hybrid maple group are thinned barked trees (of which autumn blaze is one) The problem is a frost crack. Water gets in behind the bark through a small wound freezes, and expands causing this injury. The tree should be "healing" under the wounded area unless the tree is in other stresses, i.e. drought, etc. The small pieces of loose bark can be removed as the wounds can be hiding places for insects that are attracted to wood decay, carpenter ants, earwigs, etc. Be VERY careful removing ONLY the LOOSE bark, do NOT "peel" the bark back into living tissue. Use a sharp knife and LIGHTLY dissect the loose bark free. You do NOT want to place alot of force on the knife and cut into living tissue. Once the loose bark is gone the tree will heal itself, do NOT use pruning sealant. This deprives the wound of oxygen slowing the "healing" process. You have just learned the art of bark tracing. The affected areas will always be there but the tree should have no problem moving water around those areas, and it should continue to be healthy. Good Luck!


----------



## Ed Roland (Jun 20, 2008)

We really need to see the trees interface with the soil. Give us a picture of the base of the tree. 

The root system can withstand extended periods of moisture, the trunk section can not. It will rot. It is always imperative to have this buttress area exposed to air. Try removing the soil/mulch away from the buttress flare and allow that area to dry.

Double the size of your mulch ring and ensure optimum cultural conditions. 
You may save this one.


----------

